# shoulder holster question



## ricardolarsone (Nov 28, 2010)

I am trying to find out if a Hunter model number 33R30 2S will fit a j frame style snub 38? 

I went to the manufacturer site and could not find any info on this subject.

Thanks!


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

You should give them a call and ask them.

Hunter 1-800-676-4868 

:smt1099


----------



## ricardolarsone (Nov 28, 2010)

*shoulder holster quetion*

Thanks, will do!


----------

